

Petition: Place all Bills and Changes to Bills in a Public Git Repository - sarciszewski
https://www.change.org/petitions/president-of-the-united-states-place-all-bills-and-changes-to-bills-in-a-public-git-repository

======
sarciszewski
If anyone doesn't think this is a good idea, feel free to say so. I can handle
criticism. :)

